# From Citadel to Bastion [OOC Thread]



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 2, 2002)

Ok. My gaming group recently dissolved and I'm already having withdraws.

Anyone interested in playing through the adventure line? 

Problem: We need a DM. I just don't have the time nor inclination myself.

I'd like to put together a "typical" D&D campaign. 

1 Tank
1 Arcane Caster
1 Divine Caster
1 Skills Type

-maybe- 

1 Other (Psion, Multiclass etc.)

Basic Races
28pt buy. Greyhawk or Realms

Any takers?

EDIT-> If anyone wants to DM, but doesn't have the adventures, I may be able to help with that.


----------



## novyet (Oct 2, 2002)

Having only played the sunless citadel, I would love to play in the adventure line. Both of my groups have dissolved this month, so I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 2, 2002)

Great!

Go ahead and declare your class and race.

Myself:

Human Ranger/Rogue

or 

Human Psion

Will fill the roles of the Skills Type or Other. Depends on what other people want.


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll play...  I'm interested in playing an Elven Cleric.  Don't have the time to DM, though.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd also love to play, but I don't have the time to DM.  If this comes together, I'd like to play the tank.


----------



## garyh (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Meepo!!  Are you sure you can't be the DM?  You _are_ an NPC, after all.   

Ya know, all we need is for someone to invent the Auto-DM 5000.

"It slices, it dices, it awards XP, every D & D group needs an Auto-DM 5000!!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2002)

Don't wanna be a spoilsport, but it occurred to me how long it would take to go thru one module, much less multiple modules.

I doubt if any DM can realistically dedicate 5 years of their life to one thread.


----------



## garyh (Oct 3, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Don't wanna be a spoilsport, but it occurred to me how long it would take to go thru one module, much less multiple modules.
> 
> I doubt if any DM can realistically dedicate 5 years of their life to one thread.  *




But just think what a *GREAT* thread it'd be!!


----------



## novyet (Oct 3, 2002)

Well, I'm thinking Human/Dwarven Sorcerer or Wizard.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey, we are starting with the Citadel anyway. Maybe Meepo can play himself?  

Sounds great guys.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 3, 2002)

*The Cast*

Meepo -> Tank
Novyet -> Human/Dwarf Wizard/Sorcorer
Garyh -> Elf Cleric
BlueStalker -> Rogue or Bard
Ashrem -> Human Psion (Savant)

*Character Creation:*
28 Point Buy
3/4 max starting gold
Sources: Core Rules, Psionics Handbook,  Class Books, Forgotten Realms Supplemants (If DM allows.)

Also, I'd like to lobby for WOTC's Mind's Eye web feature and If Thoughts Could Kill. These are the equivalent of a psionics class book.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 3, 2002)

*I might*

I could consider DMing. However I need to know more details about how the PBP method works. Also I only have the first two modules (Citadel and Forge).

I am reasonably experienced. 

buzzard


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 3, 2002)

Ashrem - I know how you feel.  I'm only about to move and I already feel the withdrawal.    

I haven't played in PBPs before, but if neither that nor the fact that I'm in a different time zone from you guys are obstacles that can't be overcome, I'll offer to be your bard or rogue (whichever you prefer).  

Unfortunately, I'll be away from my computer tomorrow (Friday) and over the weekend, so ... if you're in a terrible hurry to get started, I won't be insulted if you choose somebody else.


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2002)

There's nothing wrong with being a PbP rookie.  We all were, once.  If you guys need examples of PbP, check the links in my sig.  Oh, and as long as you post about once a day, the game flows pretty well and time zone issues don't come up.

I'll also be out from Friday afternoon till Sunday evening, so we won't begin playing before then.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 4, 2002)

Cool, we have our skills guy. We have a lot of magic/psionics in the group already, so we could probably use a rogue more than a bard.

However, I really don't care. If you want to play a bard, more power to you. Either will work out just fine, so long as you enjoy your character.

Buzzard -> Check your mail dude. Like I said, not having the modules shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## novyet (Oct 4, 2002)

Once everything gels here, just setup a rogues gallery thread, and we'll start piling in.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 4, 2002)

*PbP Primer*

*Play-by-Post Primer* 

*The DMs job:*

The DM does the same job he would at the table with a few exceptions:

Should post *at least* once per day.
All dice rolls should be done by the DM.

Advice:

Try to be patient of misunderstandings. Be very clear and concise in your posts.

Check out some other PbP games on this board. It will give you a good example.

Some games have each player (and the DM) post in a different color. This can be very handy when scanning a long thread for a particular post.

Also, there is often 2 seperate threads for a game. One is the actual game, the other is OOC discussion.

OOC comments in the game thread should be clearly marked in _italics_ or a different color.

Don't be intimidated. We aren't going to bite you.  

Also, don't get discouraged if the game lags a little. It happens.

Be sure to keep you players updated. Collect our email addresses. If you aren't going to be able to post for a few days, let us know.

Oh yea, have fun with it. It really isn't that bad. Often, the players will carry the game themselves and just look to you to provide information and npc interaction. Expect online PCs to have more depth and character than table-top PCs. Use this to your advantage.

Here is the wheel of time game that I am in. We have had a lot of fun and it is a good example of a well run game.


*The Players job:*

Have fun and play the game. 

Post *at least* once per day. If you have limitations (I don't post much on the weeekends myself) let the other players and DM know.

Advice:

Be patient with the DM. It is easy to get confused in this media.

If you aren't going to post for a few days, please drop a message letting us know.

As mentioned above, it is good to post in a different color and use _itallics_ for OOC comments.  


Just my two coppers.....


----------



## buzzard (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok I'm game to DM. Do we have a party assembled yet? If you let's get it compiled. Also I can't start until I get home to where the module is. 

buzzard


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm almost finished with my character, but I have a few questions:

1. Forgotten Realms or Greyhawk?

2. Is psionics the same as magic?

3. I took Empowered Psicrystal as a free feat from The Mind's Eye. The guys from Mind's Eye suggests it as a free feat to put the psicrystal on par with a familiar. This ok?

4. I used If Thoughts Could Kill to build my character. Do you have ITCK? If not, I can send you the relevent info.

5. Tome and Blood has a feat called Spellcasting Prodigy. I adapted this to Psionics and renamed it Psychic Prodigy. This has been ok'd by Bruce Cordell. This ok by you?


----------



## Vargo (Oct 4, 2002)

*Too late to add another?*

I was thinking about running a Human Druid, if there's room...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 4, 2002)

I think we are full, but if our illustrious DM wants to stretch it, its up to him.


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2002)

I won't have a chance to stat up my PC till Sunday evening...  I'm going backpacking this weekend, leaving in a couple of hours.

Hope this is okay!!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 4, 2002)

I have created a thread in the Rogues Gallary for our characters.

You can find it here.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 4, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I'm almost finished with my character, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Forgotten Realms or Greyhawk?
> *




Greyhawk. I don't own (nor want to for that matter) Realms. 



> 2. Is psionics the same as magic?




Honestly given my rather low opinion of Psions, I'll let you pick. I suspect a 1st level psion would have a hard time taking out a dust bunny.  



> 3. I took Empowered Psicrystal as a free feat from The Mind's Eye. The guys from Mind's Eye suggests it as a free feat to put the psicrystal on par with a familiar. This ok?




You know if you keep digging up obscure Psi stuff I will be inclined to restrict characters to the PHB. 
I own the Psionics Handbook. That is what I will permit. My policy on permission is if I own it, I allow it. 
Owned material:
core
Psionics Handbook
Manual of the Planes
splatbooks (S&F, T&B, DoTF, S&S, MotW)
AEG: Evil, Dungeon, War(I know it sucks)
Book of Eldritch Might
I also permit the Monte Cook Ranger (my soft spot for rangers)



> 4. I used If Thoughts Could Kill to build my character. Do you have ITCK? If not, I can send you the relevent info.




I don't have it. See previous response. 



> 5. Tome and Blood has a feat called Spellcasting Prodigy. I adapted this to Psionics and renamed it Psychic Prodigy. This has been ok'd by Bruce Cordell. This ok by you? [/B]





> undefined




No. It's not in Tome and Blood. I believe it's in FRCS, and I don't have that, so no go. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Too late to add another?*



			
				Vargo said:
			
		

> *I was thinking about running a Human Druid, if there's room... *




In my opinion 6 characters makes the math easier than 5, so go ahead. 

I will adjust the encounters appropriately (basically an EL+1).

buzzard


----------



## Ashrem Bayle [Home] (Oct 6, 2002)

The Mind's Eye is an official Wizard's of the Coast online feature. It was created to act as a splat book for psionics. In essence you do "own" it as you can go there an see all the info for yourself for free. 

Click here. 

I'm not sure I understand your perspective. You say that you believe psions to be weak, but disallow any source that corrects their problems. If Thoughts Could Kill was written by Bruce Cordell himself as a way to correct the psions.

I'm hoping you will change your mind as playing a psion with only the psionics handbook is like playing a fighter with one arm.

If you would consider it, I can get you the relevent parts of If Thoughts Could Kill to look over and make a more informed decision.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 7, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle [Home] said:
			
		

> *The Mind's Eye is an official Wizard's of the Coast online feature. It was created to act as a splat book for psionics. In essence you do "own" it as you can go there an see all the info for yourself for free.
> 
> Click here.
> 
> ...




OK here's the easy solution- No Psions. 
I have no great desire to familiarize myself with a  new set of rules for Psions. I'm of the school that Psions aren't much of a fantasy feature, and as such am not willing to spend time becoming expert in them. Given the nature of a PBP game (I must handle basically all rules myself), I would have to become a Psion expert in all things you've managed to dredge up. This won't do. 

I you like I can bow out of DMing if you find this   to be an arbitrary decision. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 7, 2002)

Used the back button too many times. don't mind me.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 7, 2002)

*An offer to help*

Hey buzzard,

Interested in a Co-DM?  I'm running Sunless Citadel at home and another PbP here.  I'm not sure what a PbP would look like with two DMs, but it could be cool.  I could definitely help out with the Psionics stuff (definite advocate of ITCK).

Alternatively, if there are enough players for two groups, I'd be happy to run a seperate thread.  Would be kind of fun to allow the groups to see what the others had done (after both had finished a module, for example).

Derek


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 7, 2002)

Then rogue it will be.  I've posted the character in the gallery thread.  

Hope you get the psionics issue sorted out.  Personally, I'd love to see a psionic character in the game - but of course, the decision is up to the DM.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: An offer to help*



			
				GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Hey buzzard,
> 
> Interested in a Co-DM?  I'm running Sunless Citadel at home and another PbP here.  I'm not sure what a PbP would look like with two DMs, but it could be cool.  I could definitely help out with the Psionics stuff (definite advocate of ITCK).
> 
> ...




Well I can't imagine Co-DMing working well. If you wish to DM this bunch instead of me It won't break my heart to bow out. It appears that there's demand for a Psion compatible DM here, and I won't be that DM. 

The players can decide I suppose. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Oct 7, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *
> \Hope you get the psionics issue sorted out.  Personally, I'd love to see a psionic character in the game - but of course, the decision is up to the DM.   *




I don't much see an issue with psionics. I don't much care for them, and I'm not willing to spend time to learn new rules in an area which doesn't interest me. I would allow the base rules, if these are not sufficient, one should not play a psion. My position is fairly straightforward. 

In any case, you folks can always go with the other chap who volunteered to DM. He's psionics compatible. 

buzzard


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 7, 2002)

buzzard - my apologies if I sounded as if I was trying to elbow you out of this game.  This is not at all the case.  I appreciate your offer to GM for us.  I was merely hoping that Ashram and you might be able to reach a compromise that makes everyone happy.   
When I GM, I try to know the rules well, but I certainly wouldn't claim that I'm an expert on every single rule that applies in my game.  I tend to trust my players to assist me.  I would also accept a co-GM's assistance if it was offered.  As we both know, though, GMs differ.  Your approach is certainly a valid one, if perhaps surprising after the player had already announced in earlier posts that he wanted to play a psion.  


Wanderer - thanks for your offer to step in.  In my experience, co-GMing tends to be a thankless task, so kudos to you for that suggestion as well.  


Let's see what the other players think - especially Ashram, who after all initiated this thread.


----------



## garyh (Oct 7, 2002)

I've been enjoying Gru's DMing of Elven Navy Delta Squad (constricter snake aside  ), so I certainly wouldn't mind him being involved.

That, however, is by no means any sort of negative comment on Buzzard.  I'm very appreciative that he offered to DM, and I'd be more than happy to play in a game with him.

As StalkingBlue said, I think it comes down to what Buzzard, Gru, and Ashrem (since he started the thread and has the potentially difficult character) want to do.

I'm happy with whatever.  Since I'll be playing an elven cleric, all I need to know is which gods are gonna be available, and at worst I can probably just assume he worships Corellon Larethian.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 7, 2002)

Well.. The character is finished and I was actually really looking forward to playing him. I had been kicking his background around in my head all weekend, so you can understand my disapointment. 

Kicking out my favorite class pretty much kicks me out as I have no desire to run anything else right now.

Simply put. I'm out.

Gru -> If you would like to run another similar game, I would love to play. I don't think there will be a problem finding players, its DMs that are hard to come by.

Nothing personal against you Buzzard, but I would really love to play this character. 

However, I would like to say that you should have informed me that you had a problem with psionics before you offered to DM. I had made it clear what I intended to play pretty early on.


----------



## novyet (Oct 7, 2002)

All I'll say is better that constrictor, then all that poison I got


----------



## garyh (Oct 7, 2002)

Good point, novyet.   

Gru, if you do start another game, I'd enjoy playing in that one as well.

"Hi, my name is Gary, and I'm a PbP addict..."


----------



## Vargo (Oct 7, 2002)

Ugh.  I hate this kind of thing - especially since I just completed my druid.  Now, if only I could find stats for a 2hd cat of some sort - Cougar, Mountain Lion, etc...

My take: IMO, if the DM doesn't want psionics, then no psionics.  OTOH, I'm the 6th player in and probably the first one out if a new DM comes in - so I should probably watch what I'm saying. 

I jus' don' wan' no trouble...


----------



## buzzard (Oct 7, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Well.. The character is finished and I was actually really looking forward to playing him. I had been kicking his background around in my head all weekend, so you can understand my disapointment.
> *



*

Last week I listed what materials I would approve. If you were designing a character outside those materials, I am not going to be sympathetic. 




			Kicking out my favorite class pretty much kicks me out as I have no desire to run anything else right now.
		
Click to expand...



I don't see a need to quote myself, but I said last week that I would permit psions from the book, however if you continued to badger me for more supplements, I would remove them. Also your initial post was about you running a psion or a ranger/rogue. 




			Simply put. I'm out.
		
Click to expand...



Since the concept for the game was initially yours, I would think it better if I ran along. I have no desire to rile people, and I certainly have no burning need to DM a game. 





			However, I would like to say that you should have informed me that you had a problem with psionics before you offered to DM. I had made it clear what I intended to play pretty early on.
		
Click to expand...


*
I did not bar psions until I was badgered. I permit them by the book- the one book. Don't lay the entire onus on me. If you require a whole list of conditions before you are willing to play a class, I hardly think it is my fault for not satisfying you. 

I think you would find a player to be unreasonable if he would not make a wizard unless he were allowed T&B, FRCS, R&R, and BoEM, even if the DM didn't know the other supplements. 

I allow a reasonably extensive selection of options. Just because ever detail of yours isn't included does not grant you a right to feel put upon. 

buzzard


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 7, 2002)

> Last week I listed what materials I would approve. If you were designing a character outside those materials, I am not going to be sympathetic.




Well. If you look at the time stamps on the posts, I posted my character on the 4th. You posted that you wouldn't allow ITCK and Mind's Eye on the 5th. 



> I don't see a need to quote myself, but I said last week that I would permit psions from the book, however if you continued to badger me for more supplements, I would remove them. Also your initial post was about you running a psion or a ranger/rogue.




Badgered you? Also, your other post never said that you would ban the class, it said that you would restrict me to the core book.

_"You know if you keep digging up obscure Psi stuff I will be inclined to restrict characters to the PHB."_

I posted *one time* hoping to change your mind after you banned ITCK and Minds Eye. Your response to that single post was to ban psionics completely. I really didn't consider my one post as badgering you. Forgive me if I was such a bother..

I might also add that I added a post called titled "The Cast" just before you accepted the position as DM. It clearly stated that I would be playing a psion. You knew I was playing a psion before you accepted.



> I did not bar psions until I was badgered.




Lets go back to this and look at the timing of events:

1. I posted the desire to get a game started. 10-4-02
2. I said I would be playing a psion. (ITCK and Mind's Eye where mentioned in that thread.) 10-4-02 
3. I posted my character's basic stats. 10-4-02
4. You accepted the role of DM. 10-5-02
5. You expressed problems with ITCK and Mind's Eye. 10-5-02
6. I asked if you would reconsider. (The *only* time I asked.) 10-6-02
7. You banned my class. 10-7-02

_badger

\Badg"er\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. Badgered (?);p. pr. & vb. n. Badgering.] [For sense 1, see 2d Badger; for 2, see 1st Badger.] 1. To tease or annoy, as a badger when baited; *to worry or irritate persistently. *

2. To beat down; to cheapen; to barter; to bargain._

Was I really that bad? I only asked once dude. Heck, I even offered to give you the information.




> I permit them by the book- the one book. Don't lay the entire onus on me. If you require a whole list of conditions before you are willing to play a class, I hardly think it is my fault for not satisfying you.
> 
> I think you would find a player to be unreasonable if he would not make a wizard unless he were allowed T&B, FRCS, R&R, and BoEM, even if the DM didn't know the other supplements.
> 
> I allow a reasonably extensive selection of options. Just because ever detail of yours isn't included does not grant you a right to feel put upon.




You know what? I agree with this 100%. If a DM simply does not want a supplement in his game, that is completly his choice.

I just want to make sure this is clear:

I am not drapping out of this game because you wouldn't allow ITCK and Mind's Eye. I'm dropping out because you banned the class completly without warning and because of the way you handled this situation in general. I would have played a psion using only the psionics handbook, but then you banned the class sighting that:

1. You didn't want to learn the rules. (You knew we would be using them before you became DM.)
2. "Psions aren't much of a fantasy feature.." (Your opinion, and yet again, you knew I wanted to play one.)
3. "I would have to become a Psion expert in all things you've managed to dredge up." (I think that comment is a bit much don't you? After all, all I had managed to "dredge up" was a simple set of varient rules that I offered to provide. I would have felt a bit better if you had at least took two minutes to look at the info I offered before you rejected it. Really, it's only about 4 or 5 peragraphs. But like I said, I could have lived with that. I could have played a psion without those sources.)


In closing I would like to say that I am sorry to everyone for the way this turned out and I incourage you and the other players who still want to to continue with the game. 

Grue mentioned that he would be willing to run a game and I hope he decides to. Myself and the others who don't object to psionics can join in that game.

Simple solution. Everyone is happy.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 7, 2002)

Okay.  

What does that leave us with?  Two games?  Gru?


----------



## buzzard (Oct 7, 2002)

It leaves you with a different DM. 

buzzard


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 8, 2002)

Er, so Gru's our DM now?  Okay, either way is good.  My character is in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 8, 2002)

Alright, I'm in.  

Buzzard: hope this doesn't turn you off to Pbp.  It can be a lot of fun.

Ashrem, Meepo, StalkingBlue, Vargo: look forward to playing with you.

garyh, novyet: Get in the game, slackers!

Books I have: 3 core books, OA, PsH, ITCK, MoP.  I will permit things out of other books, but you may need to send me the description if I can't find it on the web.  There are few convenient game stores in my neighborhood (see location).

More later (on gameworld).

Derek


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Alright, I'm in.
> 
> garyh, novyet: Get in the game, slackers!
> 
> More later (on gameworld).*




Will do tonight, Gru!! I was just waiting for the DM fallout before I put the energy into stating up my PC.

Let me know the gameworld info asap.  Being a cleric, I'll need to know the available dieties to finalize my PC.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle [Home] (Oct 8, 2002)

Glad to hear it Gru!

Awaiting world details myself. 

We still using 28pt buy?


----------



## Vargo (Oct 8, 2002)

You allow OA?  Does that include the races?  (Thinking about a career change - if I do, it would be by Wed.)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 8, 2002)

Let's go with Greyhawk.  I don't know it well, but it does have the advantage of standard deities and cosmology.

Let's stick with 28pt buy, 3/4 max starting gold.

Ashrem, thanks for posting the PbP Primer.  I hadn't seen it before, but it's a good summary.  With that in mind I'd like everyone to choose a color for their posts.  We can keep using this as the ooc thread (Ashrem, will you change the thread title? We've got enough players).  I'll start the game thread once the characters are ready.  Ooc comments in the game thread should go in italics.

Quick poll: who has read or explored any of Sunless Citadel?  I want to know whether I should throw in one or two surprises to keep it fresh.

One last thought.  As DM, I reserve the right to modify or eliminate anything (spells, feats, powers, etc) if I feel it detracts from the game.  Hopefully I never need to use it.

Any thoughts, ideas, comments, or questions?
Derek

Edit - yes, I will allow the OA races, classes, etc.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 8, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quick poll: who has read or explored any of Sunless Citadel?  I want to know whether I should throw in one or two surprises to keep it fresh.
> 
> *




I ran a party through it when the adventure was first released, but I've never done it as a player. Don't worry, I won't metagame..and I've probably forgotten too much to do so effectively, anyways.  Surprises are always nice, though. 

I don't know much about Greyhawk, however, so I don't know how detailed of a background I can come up with for my character.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 8, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> There are few convenient game stores in my neighborhood (see location).
> 
> *





Is there much gaming in Japan?  The few Japanese guys I've met had never heard of D&D.  Oddly enough, though, the geekiest gamer I've ever met was this girl from the Philippines.


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

I've now posted my PC on the character thread here.

As for the poll, I have not played or run any of the adventure line modules, nor read through them - though I've learned enough on these boards to understand a bit of why Meepo is Iconic.  

BTW, are we keeping the "Adventure Line" name for this campaign?  Gotta figure out how to add it to my sig.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 8, 2002)

Great to see that you're DMing for us, Gru!  

On SC, I'm in much the same position as Meepo.  Ran my group through it about a year ago.  Don't remember much and in any case, wouldn't metagame.  Still, as Meepo says, surprises are nice.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 8, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *Is there much gaming in Japan?  The few Japanese guys I've met had never heard of D&D.  Oddly enough, though, the geekiest gamer I've ever met was this girl from the Philippines. *




There is a fair amount of gaming here.  There are several game systems made in Japan (one based on Final Fantasy, for example).  And there are a group of foreign gamers in Tokyo, where I found players for my home game.  Unfortunately, everybody works fairly late so it's hard to start a game before 8pm.  And the English game materials are somewhat expensive.  I figure I'll wait til I move back to the States and open my own game store to really go crazy.

By the way, Meepo, I'm originally from Holland, MI and hoping to live in the Ann Arbor region in a couple years.

I do have a Japanese gamer in my group.  His English is quite good, although it's hard for him to join in on the bantering.

My suggestion for the game title would be *From Citadel to Bastion*, but I'm not sold on it.


----------



## novyet (Oct 8, 2002)

I'll have my character up shortly, just had to pick spells last night. I was in a game when Sunless Citadel was released, but that was awhile back, although changes are always good! 

Oh yeah I forgot, do we have to pay for familiars at start? Some DMs do that, others don't.

Thanks!


Edit ---> Character posted.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 8, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I ran a party through it when the adventure was first released, but I've never done it as a player. Don't worry, I won't metagame..and I've probably forgotten too much to do so effectively, anyways.  Surprises are always nice, though.
> *




ditto.

PS - I changed the name of the thread. Let me know if you decide to change the name of the game.

I just wrote up that PbP Primer on the spot. Maybe it'll help a little.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 8, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Buzzard: hope this doesn't turn you off to Pbp.  It can be a lot of fun.
> 
> ...




I may consider starting a different one. I'm thinking of running all of Rappan Athuk. I may even include the Four Colors to Fantasy since I'm curious to see if that would work out acceptably. 

However I will explicitly name name my rules up front (without the expectation that context will explain abbreviations since that doesn't work evidently).

Have fun. 

buzzard


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 8, 2002)

My character is complete with description.

Nice characters everyone. Looking forward to seeing more backgrounds.

Gru -> I never heard if you had a problem with Spellcasting/Psychic Prodigy or not so I left it. Let me know if I need to change it or if you see anything else you don't like.

Also, where in Greyhawk are we?


----------



## Vargo (Oct 8, 2002)

One question - are you allowing/disallowing spellcasting prodigy?

Basic affect: +2 to spellcasting stat for purposes of determining max spell level cast, bonus spells, and save DC.  Half of the major benefit doesn't kick in until Level 7+, when your bonus spells start to max out.


----------



## novyet (Oct 8, 2002)

No hard feelings buzzard, I'd be interested in your take on Rappun Athuk.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 8, 2002)

A few other questions Gru:

Is psionics different or the same as magic?

If left to me, I vote different, but its up to you.

Displays:

How will we handle these? A man shooting rainbows from his crotch isn't very intimidating.  

I can either write up an individuel display for each power (as the errated psionics info suggests), or we can do like Piratecat's group and have a single type of display (scent of sulfur, sound of breaking glass etc.) each time.

Your thoughts?

Here are my preferences for displays:

Psychokinetic Powers: A low humming sound.
Clairsentient Powers: Eyes glow green
Telepathic Powers: Everyone senses that they are being watched
Psychoportation Powers: Sound of glass breaking
Psychometabolism Powers: A wet cracking sound as the body disfigures or heals.
Metecreation Powers: Ectoplasm soaks or blankets the created object or effected area for a brief second.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 8, 2002)

*Some ugly critters.*

I was looking the characters over when I noticed something...

We bout some ugly bastages.

The highest Charisma in the group is 12. The others are 10 and less.

My own is a 6.  

I've got an excuse though. Being raised by Mind Flayers will do that to you.


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

Heh.  I didn't expect Quendros to be the "face" - guess it's a good thing I put those 2 ranks in Diplomacy!


----------



## Vargo (Oct 8, 2002)

Cha of 6?!?

Wasn't aware that a human could sink that low via point buy.

Also noticed that our Evoker is lacking in Divination magic - this could be a long-term issue for us.  I have another character made for another game which I could swap out my druid for - a Grey elven Illusionist with the precluded field of Enchantment.  Wouldn't do anything for our CHA problem, though. 

Hmm, maybe a bard...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 8, 2002)

I've got divination covered with my psion. Clairsentience is a secondary discipline.

Hmmm.... you're right about the Cha 6 thing. I reverted to our own house rules. Still, if Gru doesn't mind, I will leave it. It does work with his story after all.

The problem I ran across was:  Str 10 vs. Cha 8

How could somebody work in a mine most of their life and have a strength of only 10? So I dropped my Cha a bit and added to Strength. Ended up with Str 12 and Cha 6. I figured that fit closer to his story.

But like I said, if Gru doesn't like it, I will change it back to Str: 10 and Cha 8.

No prob.


----------



## novyet (Oct 8, 2002)

Sorry, this was a type of wizard I always wanted to play, but never was able to. Divination, Illusion, and Necromancy seemed opposed to what I was going for, so I chose them as my banned schools. Besides shouldn't the cleric and druid have some sort of divining as well, and if not Ashrem's psion will do the trick nicely.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 8, 2002)

'Tis fine - I'm more worried about the lack of _Identify_ mainly - scrying et al being right up my alley.  (Scry-Teleport-Whack-Teleport...  Gotta get me a rod of planar stabilization - creates an anti-teleportation/scry field 200' radius unless willingly surpressed by the user)

Also need to update languages known in my character.  Oops.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 9, 2002)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I may consider starting a different one. I'm thinking of running all of Rappan Athuk. I may even include the Four Colors to Fantasy since I'm curious to see if that would work out acceptably.
> 
> ...




And you, too!


----------



## Vargo (Oct 9, 2002)

Updated:

Airbertach's skills, languages, and background.

Picked my color: Green.

Figure that should work for the Druid...


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 9, 2002)

Ah yes.  The colour issue.  Moon shall have ... firebrick.   
Rookie question:  how can I edit an entire post to be in another colour without entering everything in the "Enter text to be formatted with specific color" line?  

I hope to post his background tomorrow (Wed).  Too tired now.  Bed is calling.


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2002)

Color indeed!!

Quendros Riversong shall be royal blue.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle [Home] (Oct 9, 2002)

*My color:*

silver


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 9, 2002)

You do need to pay for familiars and psicrystals.

I will allow spellcasting prodigy.

Ashrem, thanks for changing the name of the thread.  Keeping the 12 Str and 6 Cha is fine.

Let's go with psionics as different.  Should make things interesting.  And I'm fine with your suggestions for displays.

Hmm, low Cha.  The consequences of that could also be serious.  I once thought about having both Cha and Wis modify the Will save, but I decided to take NPC reaction and Diplomacy checks seriously instead.

StalkingBlue, the best way to make an entire post one color is to write your post, then add a single word in color at the end.  Highlight the section <COLOR=whatever>, cut it, move to the beginning of your post and paste.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for choosing colors.  My color will be the default off-white (lazy DM).

I am going to post the opening of the adventure in about two hours.  We can get started while people finish up their backgrounds.

One other game rule: you have all known each other for at least a year.  You can work out how you met each other over time, via email or in this thread (lazy DM).  The alignment spectrum is pretty compatible (LN, LG, NG, CG).

It looks like five of you know at least a little bit about the Sunless Citadel.  I'll address that in the opening post of the game.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 9, 2002)

If it's not too late... I've got a bard I'd like to post 'n run...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 9, 2002)

Vargo said:
			
		

> *If it's not too late... I've got a bard I'd like to post 'n run... *




You're replacing the druid with a bard?  Fine by me.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 9, 2002)

Unless anybody has trouble reading it, Lamont Algier's posts will be in teal. 

For someone who's more Greyhawk-knowledgeable than myself:  Are there any cultures with a French flavor to them?  I really like the name I came up with.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 9, 2002)

Decided to post the start of the adventure later tonight instead.   That's Tokyo time, so around 11am EST.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks, Gru.  

Moon's background is now up in the Rogue Gallery thread.  

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 9, 2002)

So, who wants to know me?

Ash has been a round a bit so it would be easy to say he met one of you.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 9, 2002)

I could see Ashrem hooking up with a bard. Both of them being wonderers and all.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 9, 2002)

More questions:

Where does the game start out at?

What time of year?


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 9, 2002)

It would be easy to run into Moon in some tavern or other, where he'd be either working (for the time being) or simply stranded for a while, looking for his chance.  

It might not be as easy to notice him, as he's pretty taciturn and shy and tends to slink in the shadows.  If you were to notice him, what you'd most probably realise about him would be either that 

(a) he appears to be pretty good at slinking 

or 

(b)  that those snatches he plays on his recorder when he thinks he doesn't have a audience are melancholy variations of common circus tunes (for bards:  Clown's Tune, Prancing Tune, Crescendo Scales).  

If Moon has a chance to watch a group for a while and decided to trust them, he might approach them and offer his services - perhaps just as a general helper, at first.  

I can see him approach Ashrem or Farah, most likely, or Lamont.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 9, 2002)

Question for Ashrem:  what does "Sueloise" refer to, a region?


----------



## Vargo (Oct 9, 2002)

Khaira is the kind of person who would tag along with any band of misfits, looking for a story or two to turn into some kind of performance piece - so she'd be caught following just about anybody.

For obvious reasons, she does tend to slip into default leadership positions, but she's not really a bossy sort - and she definitely "inspires the troops" by being right up there in the front sticking her neck out on her plans.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 9, 2002)

This is the best I could find online.

Sueloise is my character's human sub-race.

Rough Idea:

Ashrem, Moon, and Khaira, having met on the road, have been traveling together for mutuel profit.

Khaira and Moon plays for their supper while Ashrem acts as "muscle" when things get rough or when mundane charm want do.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 9, 2002)

Aha. Thanks for the link, Ashrem.   
Is that how he gets to have white hair, too, or is that grief or from living underground for so long?  

Moon sure would be willing to join Khaira in a supporting role when she plays for supper, and would feel a lot safer with Ashrem around.  With his low Cha though, I guess Moon will have to throw in the occasional caper to gloss over a wrong note ....  

This is actually great for my character concept.  If we go through with this, Moon would probably never have told you about the breaking and entering training he went through before he joined the circus, and he'll keep it that way until those skills and tools are really needed.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 9, 2002)

I suggest putting a section in our character backgrounds called "who-knows-what".

In there, we can tell what each of the other characters knows about each of us.  

If Khaira puts much effort into it, she can discover as much about Ashrem's past as I wrote in his background.

Otherwise, he will just tell anyone who asks that he had a horrible life up until this point and has seen horrors that he would rather not speak of. He wants to leave the past in the past.

Now, how do the rest of us get together? Remember, we have all been together for a year.

Blue -> Yea, the white hair is genetic.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, bringing Lamont and Quendros in shouldn't be hard - Lamont and Quendros know each other, and Quendros could be from the same area as Khaira, so they could have been friends previously.

The enigma is Farah - no real hooks there.  For some reason though, she reminds me of an evoker from (contact)'s Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil story hour - a shy individual, with a punch to back it up.  "Um, excuse me?" *BOOM*

Let's just hope I didn't jinx her with that...

Maybe Quendros was the one who found her barely alive and healed her back to health?


----------



## Vargo (Oct 9, 2002)

(As for Airbertach, I'm leaving him in as a casualty step-in, in case somebody needs a replacement character.)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 9, 2002)

Farah already knows Lamont and Quendros. Read Lamont's background.

Now. We have two groups:

Ashrem
Moon
Khaira

and

Lamont
Farah
Quendros

Now, how to tie them together so that they have been together for a year?


----------



## Vargo (Oct 9, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Farah already knows Lamont and Quendros. Read Lamont's background.
> 
> Now. We have two groups:
> 
> ...




Simple - Quendros and Khaira are childhood friends.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 9, 2002)

ok, but what have we been doing for the past year?

Are we an adventuring group already or just a bunch of weirdos who hang out together?


----------



## Vargo (Oct 9, 2002)

I can see Khaira getting bored telling other people's stories, and deciding to make a few of her own - dragging her friends (willing or unwilling) into it.


----------



## novyet (Oct 9, 2002)

Farah would have been looking for a new group of partners anyway, so it's easy enough to figure. And I hope you didn't jinx me!  

Farah's color is Orange Red


----------



## Vargo (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey Moon, shouldn't your Will save be +1/+3 v.s. fear, rather than +0?  Iron Will grants +2 Will save, correct?

Or am I missing something?

By the way, with our generally horrid Will saves, I'd recommend having a few Protection from Evils ready - Charm Person is going to HURT us.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

Urgh.  Couldn't connect from home last night.  Hopefully I'll have time to post the start of the adventure later this morning.

Haven't decided the region of Greyhawk yet (still somewhat new to the setting).  The time of year will be stated in the opening scenario description.

Thanks for working on collaborative backgrounds.  They sound interesting so far.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 10, 2002)

Vargo:  My bad.  Thanks.  I was changing back and forth between Iron Will and Weapon Finesse (dagger) when I allocated stats, and somehow must have got completely muddled.  (Yeah.  I know it doesn't make sense either way.)  I've now adjusted both the Will save up and the melee attack bonus down.   

As to our common background:  
I think we wouldn't have to have spent an entire year together.  Both groups might have run into each other and become acquainted through two people's past connection - and then split up again to go each their own way for a while, only to meet again later (for our coming first adventure together).  
In detail this depends on what the adventure hook's going to be.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

novyet, would you send me a synopsis of Farah's spells which aren't in the PH (or a link if they are online somewhere)?

The idea of the two groups coming together for this adventure will work.  Posting story soon.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

*Game on!*

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27159


----------



## novyet (Oct 10, 2002)

I sent you a link to the summaries, it's in the spells pdf.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 10, 2002)

Another newbie question.  How do I create a link to the game thread to add to my sig?


----------



## novyet (Oct 10, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *Another newbie question.  How do I create a link to the game thread to add to my sig? *




Really easy actually, first copy the url of the thread, then go into your profile, and go to your signature area. Next do this
 <a href="insert copied url here">Name of game</a>

That's all there is to it.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 10, 2002)

Thank you, novyet.    Now how do I get my sig to appear in smaller font than the rest of the post (like yours, for example)?


----------



## novyet (Oct 10, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *Thank you, novyet.    Now how do I get my sig to appear in smaller font than the rest of the post (like yours, for example)? *



At the start of your signature add this <font size=1>
At the end of your signature add this </font>


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 11, 2002)

Sigh.  

I just gave up trying to fix a hardware problem that's preventing me from linking my cellphone with my notebook computer in order to access the internet.  

As I'm about to go on vacation, this means that I'll be without internet access for probably a fortnight, as from tomorrow.  (If they have internet cafés in Sicily, I may still be fine during the second week, but I'm not too optimistic at present.)  In any case I'll be back home on October 26.  

Gru, would you want to run Moon while I'm away, or should he just fade into the background?  Any solution that helps the campaign go forward (while keeping me in the game, I hope  ) will be fine by me.  

I'll be available tonight and tomorrow morning (Saturday) until around 10:00 a.m. my time zone (it's 3:40 p.m. on Friday here at the time I'm posting this), and I'll be checking both game threads.  

My apologies, guys.  This sort of thing really shouldn't happen at the outset of a campaign -  but as I said, until a few minutes ago, I thought I'd be able to fix that hardware problem.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey Stalking Blue, sorry I didn't respond earlier.  I will play Moon while you are away.  He won't initiate much, but I will mention him in descriptions and respond to requests from other characters.

I don't imagine the group will get very far in two weeks, based on my experience with PbP.

A couple things to settle out of the story.  What's the marching order and what is the general plan for watches while you are sleeping?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 14, 2002)

Unless there are objections, Ashrem will take final watch and walk 3rd in line.

He will wake one hour before everyone else and enjoy the dawn in contemplative solitude.


----------



## novyet (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll take up behind Ashrem at fourth in line, and will be on first watch.


----------



## Vargo (Oct 22, 2002)

Sorry for not being around folks - every time I've fired up my browser for the past few days, the board appears to be down.  Rather frustrating, that...


----------



## StalkingBlue (Oct 23, 2002)

Vargo, I was unable to connect for the past two days from Sicily, too (steep walk up the hill to the internet place every time, talk about frustrating  ).  Finally I at least got to some sort of interim message that the transfer to the new boards would need a couple of days to "propagate" (?) through the internet.  Looks it has finished doing that now, whatever it means.   


Looks like my place in the marching order (1st) has been determined while I was away ...   The logical choice, anyway.


----------



## Vargo (Dec 10, 2002)

Khaira *WHACKS* Quendros for gratuitous Tolkien abuse...


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

Vargo said:
			
		

> *Khaira *WHACKS* Quendros for gratuitous Tolkien abuse...
> 
> *




Hah!!   

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Vargo (Dec 20, 2002)

Guys, I'm going to be out of town for a week - I'll be back on the 30th.  Gru, could you make relevant decisions for me?

Thanks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 20, 2002)

Sure.  Anyone else out for the holidays?


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 21, 2002)

I expect to be able to post normally.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 5, 2003)

Happy New Year, Everyone.

I have been slacking this holiday, and I apologize for not setting a restart date in advance.  I will resume the game within 24 hours.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Happy New Year, Everyone.
> 
> I have been slacking this holiday, and I apologize for not setting a restart date in advance.  I will resume the game within 24 hours. *




For all the games of yours I'm in, I say:  "Cool deal!!"

Glad you're back, Gru.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 14, 2003)

Given our current problems (I.E., other players not posting, apparently losing interest/network connections/etc.) I would be willing to take over the responsibilities of one additional character, until such time that we could reasonably write the absent players out of the party...

Any thoughts?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Vargo,

Why don't you take over Farah?  I'm prepared to write Lamont out of the story fairly quickly.  And Moon should be in and out.

Derek


----------



## Vargo (Jan 15, 2003)

I'll do that.  Let me read up the character...


----------



## Vargo (Jan 15, 2003)

Got some questions - I need stats on the following spells:

Acid Splash, Electric Arc, Horizkaul's Cough, Horizikaul's Boom, Ice Dagger, and Lesser Cold Orb.

Thanks!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

As far as I know they are all in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting.  I don't have the book, but I was able to find basic info about Horizkaul's Boom by searching from Google.  You may be able to do the same with the others.  

Derek


----------



## Vargo (Jan 15, 2003)

In the most recent update, you're indicating that all the goblins are down, the door is open, but no reinforcements appear to be on the way, right?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes.  I felt my wording was a little awkward.  Sorry about that.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey all, we seem to have lost momentum.  Novyet just wrote to say that he can't continue after all (his company blocked access to the site from work).

So currently we have Vargo, garyh, and Ashrem.  StalkingBlue is questionable.  I've got one player ready to join us.  Shall I recruit another?


----------



## garyh (Jan 24, 2003)

Couldn't hurt, Derek.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 24, 2003)

For maps, you should try http://www.dungeoncrafter.com - nice little program...


----------



## Catulle (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey guys,

I've just put out my first post following Gru's prompt. Is the style okay by you folks? As a total PbP newbie, I thought I'd best ask to be on the safe side. I look forward to gaming with you in any event,

Barry


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

Looks fine to me.  Keep em coming.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

Lucas, Eshland, Khudaglun, and Florian: you are another group of adventurers who decided to investigate the Sunless Citadel.

Lucas, you were asked to investigate the disappearance of Sir Braford, another local paladin.  You also have reason to believe that some of these goblins may have figured into the inn's destruction and your wife's disappearance.

Eshland is familiar with Sharwyn Hucrele, who also vanished with Sir Braford.  Eshland found the girl pleasant, and was encouraging her in the study of magic before she and her brother left on their quest.  He and Florian agreed to help Lucas in his search.

Khudaglun needed little motivation to come along, once he heard that goblins were involved.  From his experience as a Caver, he was able to find a route into the Citadel which bypassed the goblin watchpoints.  The route led to the north wall of the current room, which yielded to several well-placed hammer blows.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the information.

Barry


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 22, 2003)

Just to let all the players know the deal with Khudaglun. I fully realise how recklessly I'm playing him and I don't expect you guys to sacrifice your characters to rescue him. In the current fight I plan on him bailing out in the second round (the first round hopefully being a suprise round) when he realises that he has gotten ahead of himself. If it doesn't work out and he gets taken down, so be it. Please don't make it your characters' problem too.


----------



## Catulle (Feb 22, 2003)

_Now_ you tell me... 

With you as long as we can both run like hell, buddy.

Barry


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2003)

Ditto.  

And besides, the rest of us are there to bail each other out. Hopefully, anyway.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry for the timing on this, but I'll be offline until Monday morning (local/GMT), so I'd appreciate it if you could 'autopilot' Lucas for that time.

Regards,

Barry


----------

